# Corsair-8GB-KIT-PC3-14900U-DDR3-1866-CL9-Vengeance MHZ takt?



## TZocker (23. Mai 2011)

http://s1.bild.me/bilder/110211/2345797Unbenannt.png

aktuell im xmp modus.

naja  das sin die hier:
Corsair 8GB KIT PC3-14900U DDR3-1866 CL9 Vengeance | hoh.de
müssten die nicht auf 1866 mhz laufen?


meine vermutung ist das der speed pro ramm bank läuft?
als 1+3 und 2+4?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Mai 2011)

Nein, 

ist BEMP im Bios aktiv?
ist Cool&Quiet deaktiviert im Bios?
ist das aktuellste Bios aufgespielt?

bitte dann einen Screenshot von CPUz machen (Reiter SPD und Reiter Memory)
Das was Dir dort im Screen von Dir angezeigt wird sind nur SPD Infos - keine tatsächlichen Taktraten


----------



## TZocker (28. Mai 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> ist BEMP im Bios aktiv?


Nein da Intel xd aber dort ist XMP aktiviert^^.


ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> ist Cool&Quiet deaktiviert im Bios?
> ist das aktuellste Bios aufgespielt?
> 
> bitte dann einen Screenshot von CPUz machen (Reiter SPD und Reiter Memory)
> Das was Dir dort im Screen von Dir angezeigt wird sind nur SPD Infos - keine tatsächlichen Taktraten


 Ja. Das spd bild ist bei allen 4 ramm riegeln gleich. Aber ich meine ich habe schon mal was davon gehört das es wirklich immer die hälfte ist aber egal ich finde es bloß nicht mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, weis auch nicht wie ich auf AMD gekommen bin, wahrscheinlich wegen der ASUS ROG Software Oberfläche ähnelt leicht dem BEMP Menü 

auf jeden Fall ist der Speicher korrekt eingestellt!

Im Reiter Memory siehst Du ja den aktuell tatsächlichen Wert und im Reiter SPD siehst Du die SPDs, beim XMP Profil siehst Du ja das es genau der Takt sein muss!

1000MHz Takt im Memory Reiter = DDR3 2000MHz, 800MHz Takt im Memory Reiter = DDR3 1600MHz - usw. usw. usw. also alles absolut korrekt 

Die Rambänke können keine unterschiedlichen Taktraten haben (es ist immer bei allen Bänken der gleiche Takt)


----------



## TZocker (1. Juni 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Alles klar, weis auch nicht wie ich auf AMD gekommen bin, wahrscheinlich wegen der ASUS ROG Software Oberfläche ähnelt leicht dem BEMP Menü
> 
> auf jeden Fall ist der Speicher korrekt eingestellt!
> 
> ...




Das Freut mich^^

Naja dann war meine begründung nur falsch xD naja jetzt weiß ich es wie es richtig ist.^^


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Juni 2011)

Kein Problem 

Falls sich noch Fragen ergeben, einfach fragen - dafür sind wir ja hier


----------

